# African Dwarf Frogs



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

from what I've read, ADF's are compatible, but I have my doubts. 
I have 5 female bettas, they have eaten my two snails, so i have my hesitation with putting a couple ADF's with them....
I've also heard these little frogs have eaten bettas  ? 
I went to Green Earth and was shocked at the price for a TINY little container holding two african dwarf frogs, 30 bucks! ( the conditions they live in are awful as well) so if i can get a couple of these guys at petsmart and put them with my bettas that would be great! but if i shouldnt put them together, i will buy them their own tank..
lemme know whatchya think


----------



## AtillaCat (Jul 8, 2011)

I've personally kept an ADF with several of the bettas I've had over the years. They pretty much left each other alone. 

ADFs weren't expensive at my local fish store.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

your females might attack them, hard to know for sure. good idea to put a lot of hiding spots for them if you do give it a try. also may be hard to feed them with a bunch of piggy girlies swimming around, lol
I think it's usually African clawed frogs that sometimes get sold as ADF's that end up attacking. ADF's have webbing between their front toes, ACF's don't


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think its a great idea, I would love to get some too! What Tisia said is very true though, you might want to give them a test run and see how your girls react to them.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you'll be fine


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally, if you're only buying the frogs to put in with the bettas, I would not do it.

Putting bettas with ADFs doesn't always work out. I tried to combine my two tanks once and it just didn't happen, Robert hated the frogs. If they don't get along, will you be okay with housing the frogs separately? Would you be happy to do that? If not, then I'd look for a different tankmate.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

I went to PetSmart today, they had no ADF's at all, so I'm going to wait and see if Green Earth will drop the price on the little guys.
Its going to be hard to wait x) when I saw them I almost died, I had one when I was like 5 or 6 and his name was CheeChee lmaoo, he died cuz my dad left him in the window.....it was a hot day :c. I buried him, thats how much i loved the little guy 
but I am willing to wait :/


----------

